# Minn Kota or MotorGuide?



## aeviaanah (Sep 30, 2011)

Lookin to buy a new trolling motor? If comparing similar models from both manufacturers, who would you go with?

I like the look and feel of the Minn Kotas. MotorGuide seems to be built a bit cheap. Which will outlast the other?


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a 12' Deep V Aluminum boat. How would I figure the shaft length before gettin it on the water?


----------



## Ictalurus (Sep 30, 2011)

Vote #1 for MinnKota. With a 12' you'll most likely need the shortest model, but there have been a few discussions on length before, try a quick search.


----------



## LonLB (Sep 30, 2011)

Minn Kota seems to have a more solid reputation for durability.

Ive either fished out of a boat with a Minn Kota, or owned them for 20 years now, and I've only witnessed one issue, that was a cheap part, and was part of the mount, and didn't effect your ability to still use it.


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Sep 30, 2011)

Minnkota is the best overall. With a 12 foot boat that's a chill you would probibly want a 36" or 42" shaft. Max would be 45".


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks like Ill be goin with a Minn Kota. Thanks everyone!


----------



## fish devil (Sep 30, 2011)

:twisted: I have been using Motorguide for the past 20+ years. The MG on Trackers are real cheap. The middle and top end MG are real good. I had a Minn Kota that broke the shaft after hitting a stump. I also had a MinnKota that had the mounting bracket snap on me.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 1, 2011)

fish devil said:


> :twisted: I have been using Motorguide for the past 20+ years. The MG on Trackers are real cheap. The middle and top end MG are real good. I had a Minn Kota that broke the shaft after hitting a stump. I also had a MinnKota that had the mounting bracket snap on me.


Thanks for the input fishdevil. Your thinking motorguide is a bit more durable?


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 1, 2011)

I use Minn Kotas on my personal rigs, and recommend them alone to all my customers. Every single time I've used a Motorguide, I've hated the bloody thing with a passion, and have always been very pleased with Minn Kotas. I've been more impressed with customer service and parts availability from Minn Kota as well.


----------



## TNtroller (Oct 1, 2011)

Can't say MK are better or worse as all I've owned is a MG on a Tracker boat. Bought the PT175 (package boat) new in 04, the MG pro series 43 lb is still on the boat, still capable of allowing me to troll for crappie for as long as I want to during any one fishing trip. I've used it at least 1x/week sometimes 2x/week in during the summer months and less frequently during colder/cooler weather since I bought the boat. The only thing I've ever repaired on the TM is the pull rope one time, and replaced the rubber boot on the foot switch one time as well, (both this year as a matter of fact). So I can't really complain about a MG.

It's a Ford/Chevy/Mopar thing imo.


----------



## DanMC (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi,
Everybody jumps on the Minn Kota or MotorGuide or whatever...did you ever consider a 2 Hp 4 stroke gas motor :?: ...no batterie to worry about #-o ...sure it will be a bit more noisy :lol: but you'll enjoy fishing a lot more ...BTW did i mention that a low power outboard can also give the piece of mind of having a secondary power plant...just in case =D> .
Dan

P.S. Main motor Honda 25 Hp and for "troll" duty...Honda 2 Hp :mrgreen:


----------



## fish devil (Oct 1, 2011)

DanMC said:


> Hi,
> Everybody jumps on the Minn Kota or MotorGuide or whatever...did you ever consider a 2 Hp 4 stroke gas motor :?: ...no batterie to worry about #-o ...sure it will be a bit more noisy :lol: but you'll enjoy fishing a lot more ...BTW did i mention that a low power outboard can also give the piece of mind of having a secondary power plant...just in case =D> .
> Dan
> 
> P.S. Main motor Honda 25 Hp and for "troll" duty...Honda 2 Hp :mrgreen:



:twisted: Many of our waters are ELECTRIC ONLY. As is many other States.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 1, 2011)

bassboy1 said:


> I use Minn Kotas on my personal rigs, and recommend them alone to all my customers. Every single time I've used a Motorguide, I've hated the bloody thing with a passion, and have always been very pleased with Minn Kotas. I've been more impressed with customer service and parts availability from Minn Kota as well.


Lol....I went and checked out what they have on display at Bass pro shop. The Minnkota meets my preference alot better. MG's seem a bit cheaper looking and feeling.


TNtroller said:


> Can't say MK are better or worse as all I've owned is a MG on a Tracker boat. Bought the PT175 (package boat) new in 04, the MG pro series 43 lb is still on the boat, still capable of allowing me to troll for crappie for as long as I want to during any one fishing trip. I've used it at least 1x/week sometimes 2x/week in during the summer months and less frequently during colder/cooler weather since I bought the boat. The only thing I've ever repaired on the TM is the pull rope one time, and replaced the rubber boot on the foot switch one time as well, (both this year as a matter of fact). So I can't really complain about a MG.
> 
> It's a Ford/Chevy/Mopar thing imo.


Yea I hear ya on the preference thing...thanks for the response!


DanMC said:


> Hi,
> Everybody jumps on the Minn Kota or MotorGuide or whatever...did you ever consider a 2 Hp 4 stroke gas motor :?: ...no batterie to worry about #-o ...sure it will be a bit more noisy :lol: but you'll enjoy fishing a lot more ...BTW did i mention that a low power outboard can also give the piece of mind of having a secondary power plant...just in case =D> .
> Dan
> 
> P.S. Main motor Honda 25 Hp and for "troll" duty...Honda 2 Hp :mrgreen:


A 2 hp motor sounds interesting...one thing I like about the trolling motors is the foot control. Makes it easy to fish and control at the same time.


----------



## bwell (Oct 3, 2011)

I am in the same situation...

I have been looking at Minn Kota edge, Minn Kota powerdrive V2 (looks easy to use), Motorguide wireless series (looks convenient and easy to use), or the motorguide pro series.

I have never bought or used any of these because I don't have a boat myself, so I am interested what you guys have to say about each brand and models. Any help would be great.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Oct 3, 2011)

Minnkota is the only one to buy. I don't know what you guys have for weed growth in lakes in other parts of the country, but here in MN the weeds grow thick. Minnkota is the only one that can cut a path through the weeds with no problem. Ask anyone who has ever fished the slop with a motor guide.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 3, 2011)

I think Ive made a decision to go with the Minn Kota Edge. Need to know the length of the mounting bracket, can anyone help?


----------



## muskiemike12 (Oct 4, 2011)

Here is Minn Kota's #800-227-6433


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 4, 2011)

Mg bow, mk transom. IMO


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 4, 2011)

muskiemike12 said:


> Here is Minn Kota's #800-227-6433


Thanks....


----------

